# Shimano Clarus 13' 8-12 lb. centerpin rod next to GLX



## Mepps3

Shimano looks and feels a lot like a GLX. Shimano is only $100.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Put it through the Simplified Common Cents System and see how they stack up.


----------



## Mepps3

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Put it through the Simplified Common Cents System and see how they stack up.


E.O. is ordering some Shimano Clarus. 

Maybe you can put it through the test. Shiloomis!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Mepps3 said:


> Shiloomis!


I hope it's not the case. That would get ugly.

I'm going to ask Craig for one of every rod in his shop to test them. We're working on the blanks we have on hand now. When you think about it, every rod has the same description - light, powerful and crisp and yet none feel the same. CCS quantifies everything and eliminates the opinion.


----------



## KSUFLASH

Holy smokes! That CSS document will make your head spin! Lots of great info there.

-KSU


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

KSUFLASH said:


> Holy smokes! That CSS document will make your head spin! Lots of great info there.
> 
> -KSU


And that's the 'simplified' version, LOL!


----------



## Mepps3

GobyOneGnoby said:


> I hope it's not the case. That would get ugly.
> 
> I'm going to ask Craig for one of every rod in his shop to test them. We're working on the blanks we have on hand now. When you think about it, every rod has the same description - light, powerful and crisp and yet none feel the same. CSS quantifies everything and eliminates the opinion.


Be ready for ugly  

That would be interesting to see. What about when you put line on the rod, it changes the whole feel of the rod imho!?


----------



## K gonefishin

Clarus also offers lifetime warranty. I've owned a jigging stick for a very long time, nice rod. We all know that a GLX truly isn't worth the 380 bucks or whatever they retail for. Don't discount Shimano (or whoever spins their blanks) they build good stuff. 

I maybe upgrading all my trolling rods to Clarus, they are nice. 

I'll be curious to find out what Craig has to say about all this.


----------



## KSUFLASH

4 piece Clarus rod that is mentioned in this post is now sold out through Shimano direct. Just an FYI. 

January is what I was told by Shimano that they may be available again....JESUS another rod blank shortage....haha!

-KSU


----------



## Mepps3

KSUFLASH said:


> 4 piece Clarus rod that is mentioned in this post is now sold out through Shimano direct. Just an FYI.
> 
> January is what I was told by Shimano that they may be available again....JESUS another rod blank shortage....haha!
> 
> -KSU


Got mine from Fishusa.


----------



## Chef T

I am buying one of these as a back up rod, but if it really fishes that good, it might replace my main stick, lol.


----------



## rghtcombo

Now from what I just read, shimono now own loomis. So if its true the glx is a shimono.


----------



## Mepps3

FYI: Erie Outfitters orderd a handful.


----------



## KSUFLASH

I now have on video the Clarus rod in action with a fish hooked up. I will get it posted on youtube as soon as I can. 

-KSU


----------



## KSUFLASH

I threw the video up on youtube. It shows the Clarus rod in action with a nice sized steelhead. 

Enjoy!

[youtube]DOIs22fxXr8[/youtube]


----------



## Mepps3

KSUFLASH said:


> I threw the video up on youtube. It shows the Clarus rod in action with a nice sized steelhead.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> [youtube]DOIs22fxXr8[/youtube]


Thanks for putting the video up. This fish jumped 5 times and ran all over before Ben could get out his camera. The Clarus held its own with 10 lb. lead (btw the hook pulled).


----------



## flyphisherman

One thing that makes the GLX an amazing stick is how feather light it is. How did the Clarus measure up that department? (just curious)
Thanks


----------



## KSUFLASH

Shimano is listed at 174 grams.


----------



## ChromeBone

Whats a decent reel you would suggest with this rod?


----------



## KSUFLASH

Well this rod has the Pac Bay sliding rings, so you can position the reel anywhere on the rod that you want. This will help you balance out the rod to your liking. I prefer the centerpin, but that is just because I enjoy that fishing style. The Clarus will work with a spinning reel if that is your preferred method as well.

I am by no means saying the Clarus is either better or worse then any other rod blank out there. For me, it was an affordable option to try out. For the $106 shipped to my house, I felt it would be something I would like to try. If the rod works out for me, my style of fishing, and my preference of rod action then it is really a bonus! If the rod doesn't feel right to me, then its no biggie, as the investment was worth trying.

I did get to cast the Clarus already and from the limited time I had with it, I didn't see any glaring issues. The only thing I would mention at this point is the guide eyes are smaller then I would prefer for winter steelheading. Ice buildup may be an issue a bit quicker then maybe some other rods out on the market.

I will get the rod out this weekend, and if there is fishable water I will see if I can get hooked up with some chrome. Then I personally would have a better idea of how I like it.


----------



## ChromeBone

YA, My Best friends old man Actually spins me any type of custum rod I prefer,with what ever guides and type of grip. HE is an aswome guy, But he is down south most of the year, so sometimes I dont like to wait. Been thinking of a new fly rod Combo thats not expensive so I took interest to this rod


----------



## Mepps3

Put a lot of fish on the Clarus yesterday. It is a awesome rod with plenty of power when needed and is enjoyable to play out fish. The Clarus has a GLX (3 power) like in feel, power and weight (light).

Ben (KSU) took this awesome picture of the Clarus in action


----------



## Mepps3

Landed this king yesterday on the Clarus. It fought like a wet sock in a heavy flow


----------



## Fishman

Fished a 7' Clarus in Florida all last week. Loved its feel.


----------



## Mepps3

The Clarus keeps performing like the high-end rods  Landed my biggest of the season on Rocky using the Clarus this morning.


----------



## Fishman

That's a pig!


----------



## CARL510ISLE

Nice fish, what'd the boga say that one was, looks over 14 to me. 

C510I


----------



## fredg53

Damn awesome fish do u guys get sponsored to pimp products like rods or cures on here. Anyway awesome fish man 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3

fredg53 said:


> do u guys get sponsored to pimp products like rods or cures on here.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No sponsor. It really is the best bang for the buck when it comes to steelhead rods imho.


----------



## fredg53

Mepps3 said:


> No sponsor. It really is the best bang for the buck when it comes to steelhead rods imho.


I was joking you are always on here with huge fish man you are a pro nice job sorry if it came out wrong 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300

CARL510ISLE said:


> Nice fish, what'd the boga say that one was, looks over 14 to me.
> 
> C510I


12 1/2 pounds!


----------



## Mepps3

BigDaddy300 said:


> 12 1/2 pounds!


A truthful 12.5 lb.


----------



## CARL510ISLE

Someone told me that fish was over 34", if so, it definitely looks bigger than 12.5#. Very nice fish nonetheless.


----------



## Amotrutta

Hi,....why is this video "private"?


----------

